# warping projects directly after the build.....



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

How do you stop lids from warping a week or so after a build ?
I let my wood sit a week or two before using. Its kiln dried and surfaced before hand. But every time even at 3/4" thickness my lids keep cupping. Even after finishing and coating. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Duane. A couple of questions: How old is the wood after getting out of the kiln? Where is the wood being kept after drying? When is the surfacing taken place? How long is the wood kept in the kiln? It is possible that the wood is picking up moisture after drying, or not being dried properly. The other thing to think of. Your lumber can be kilned a little more for furniture than it is for other purposes. These things may help you find a cause, i hope. It may take longer for the wood to normalize to your temp, and humidity.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you working in a heated shop? Has the wood become accumulated to its new environment? All these factors affect the wood. If I'm not mistaken your weather is starting to change...this is another factor..

Just a thought..
George Cole
"Regilae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This can be a pain I know, but if you add some stock to the lid and have the grain running not in the same way..across the grain so to speak,,it can be 1/4" thick ..to keep the bow out of the lid...you can inlay that part to make it the same thickness as the lid... so the gross grain will not show.. 
It can be just some strips (inlay type) think how plywood is made to make it stable..

=========



Duane867 said:


> How do you stop lids from warping a week or so after a build ?
> I let my wood sit a week or two before using. Its kiln dried and surfaced before hand. But every time even at 3/4" thickness my lids keep cupping. Even after finishing and coating. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That sounds like the ticket to me bob. I'll try inlaying some runners across the grain on the under side of the lid, clamp it over night and see how that goes. 
Thanks !


Fellas I have no idea how dry the wood is , how long out of the kiln it is etc etc etc.
I do my projects outdoors and bring them in after finishing ( IE poly coat or what ever).


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

This is more of a question rather than a suggestion: Would Pentacryl be of any use?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pentacryl Wood Preservative for Green Wood - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I made a domino box and the lid warped. Made a new lid for it. After mailing the box to my Aunt, the first lid straightened out.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Duane867 said:


> That sounds like the ticket to me bob. I'll try inlaying some runners across the grain on the under side of the lid, clamp it over night and see how that goes.
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> ...


When you bring the pieces inside into a heated environment.the amount of moisture in the air is a lot less. As we all know wood is always seeking water whenever it gains or loses moisture there is movement. You need to find a way to let the wood acclimate to the area it will be worked and used in.

jerry


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Makes sense Jeremy. 
Thank you.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jerrymayfield said:


> When you bring the pieces inside into a heated environment.the amount of moisture in the air is a lot less. As we all know wood is always seeking water whenever it gains or loses moisture there is movement. You need to find a way to let the wood acclimate to the area it will be worked and used in.
> 
> jerry


On this note, Marc Spagnuolo talks of people staging wood for living area projects under their sofa to acclimatize while being out of sight.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That sounds good too.


----------

